# How to Tell if your Pup's Ears Will Stand?



## kayepaye (Nov 25, 2014)

My pup Sawyer is 12 weeks old, and he's got floppy ears.
I know a lot of reading I've done has said usually their ears don't stand fully until they are done teething, but I'm skeptical as to if his ears really will stand?

Anyway, here are some pictures of him, maybe the experience GSD people here can tell? Sorry the pics aren't very good. I only got him a week ago and have been too busy loving him to get many pictures!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It's difficult at best, to determine if any pup's ears will stand. Your pup is a cutie pie!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Are you sure your pup is purebred? If he's 3mo, his ears should have made some sort of move by now.


----------



## kayepaye (Nov 25, 2014)

He's a rescue,
they said he's purebred, but no one really knows for sure.

I love him all the same, haha


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

He sure is cute!.. Dixie's ear's didn't go up til she was about 8-9 months and even than they would fall. And now she's 2 and her ear's stand, but they do have a bend in them. And sometimes like when we go on a walk or something, they'll be completely straight. There is no way to tell for sure only time will tell. But i know it's hard cause you just want to know! lol.

Here's a picture of her when she was about 3 months


----------

